
Learn X in Y minutes - danboarder
http://learnxinyminutes.com/
======
reforge_reborn
To review a language/framework that I know, I write small programs using a few
of its features while learning the said language/framework. On my free time I
would then browse/review those codes using a source code viewer app installed
on my smart-phone.

------
klibertp
Also, another similar site:
[http://hyperpolyglot.org/](http://hyperpolyglot.org/)

------
ljk
has anyone succeeded learning a language with technique like this? this feels
like more of a reference for someone who knows the language already....

~~~
mdcox
To pick up the basics of a language similar to one you already know? Sure. I
used this site to write something in Nim just a few days ago.

Do I know the conventions or idioms? No. Do I know the advanced features of
Nim? I sincerely doubt it. But I know Python, and seeing the syntax written
out is enough for me to correct my informed guesses in how to write it.

I doubt I could use it to pick up Haskell or a language whose paradigm I was
unfamiliar with though.

~~~
wilg
Tried just this with Haskell, got about halfway through before I started
feeling like things were being glossed over.

~~~
codygman
Mind elaborating where you felt like things were being glossed over?

Is glossing over things necessarily a bad thing? Isn't learnXinY just an
introduction site?

Have you tried the howistart[0] for Haskell?

0:
[http://howistart.org/posts/haskell/1](http://howistart.org/posts/haskell/1)

~~~
wilg
Not saying I don't like the site – it's pretty cool. Just replying to the
person talking about trying to pick up unfamiliar languages with it.

I started getting a bit turned around when I got to Guards and Pattern
Matching, which are concepts I'm not super familiar with. I wasn't really
legitimately trying to learn Haskell, just casually looking into it for
funzies.

------
leni536
[http://abstrusegoose.com/249](http://abstrusegoose.com/249)

------
neals
Starting AngularJS contracting friday, would love to see this site for
frameworks and libraries.

~~~
joelcollinsdc
Arguably too simplistic, but [http://todomvc.com/](http://todomvc.com/)

------
logicallee
where are the y values listed? (I ask because x is mentioned in the titles
after you click through.)

brainfuck for example is just 8 commands, and the write-up on the site is just
500 words (a couple of screen heights at a low resolution)....

